# How To Help Keep Your GSD Healthy



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was thinking that we should make a thread on how to help keep our GSDs healthy or to help ensure they live a long healthy life.

My thoughts

1) Feeding a nice quality kibble or RAW.
2) Keeping them at a nice ideal weight, keeping them on the thin side is better.
3) Making sure they get plenty of exercise.
4) Supplements can make a big difference especially for their joints.

Let's share our ideas and opinions on how to keep them healthy and happy.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My personal way to keep my dogs healthy:

1. Feed a balanced, raw diet with a good variety of protein sources.
2. Supplement when and where needed.
3. Minimally vaccinate - titer instead.
4. Keep intact unless other health reasons dictate otherwise.
5. Keep at an ideal weight for body structure.
6. Mentally and physically active.
7. Ensure you check your dog regularly for injuries or illnesses. 
8. EDUCATE yourself on dog illness and signs/symptoms.
9. Allow your dog the chance to be a dog.
10. Train, socialize and be consistent.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to add mental stimulation to the list. Sometimes if dogs are bored they will engage in obsessive behaviours.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's on my list as well (check #6).


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> That's on my list as well (check #6).


You hadn't responded yet while I was typing my response. I guess you were a few seconds faster


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

LOL.. sorry!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> My personal way to keep my dogs healthy:
> 
> 1. Feed a balanced, raw diet with a good variety of protein sources.
> 2. Supplement when and where needed.
> ...



Yup, agree with everything above.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hug and pet your dog should be added


----------

